# Looking for a florida breeder



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Lakewood = YES
Eagle Ridge....good luck finding all clearances

Check out puppy referral at Mid Florida Golden Retriever Club


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've heard good things about Lakewood.

Eagleridge I would advise against. The dam for the litter they currently have up on the website (Eagleridge's Rude Awakening) has only an elbow clearance listed and the pedigree is incomplete at best. The sire (EagleRidge's Return from Bombay) is also missing hips! So neither have hip clearances by the looks of it unless I am mistaken. Definitely not acceptable...I would steer clear!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I got my golden from Gemini Goldens and couldn't be happier. I always get nice compliments on him whereever we go.

Gemini Goldens: AKC Breeder of Golden Retrievers Located in Rockledge, Florida


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is some threads for florida breeders
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rida-breeders.html?highlight=florida+breeders

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ver-breeder-puppy/64939-florida-breeders.html


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lakewood,Gemini,Magik goldens YES..Eagleridge-no...Magik goldens (anne rowe) has a litter now..shes great so is Paula with Lakewood..i got my pup from Omni Goldens in sarasota wonderful as well i think she has a litter coming...also Fallchase Goldens.


----------



## Lookin4gold (Apr 1, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> Lakewood,Gemini,Magik goldens YES..Eagleridge-no...Magik goldens (anne rowe) has a litter now..shes great so is Paula with Lakewood..i got my pup from Omni Goldens in sarasota wonderful as well i think she has a litter coming...also Fallchase Goldens.


This is great info...I am looking for breeders in florida and I have emailed all of the above....Thank you for the advice on eagleridge...I had contacted them as well....
So glad I joined this forum!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Also Paula (Lakewood's) will have pups due April 30th. She is actually bringing Katie in for an x-ray to see how many tomorrow. As of right now, all are spoken for, but if Katie has her typical litter size, she will have some pups available. 
The dam is: Lakewood's Kiss My Irish Lass CGC CCA WCX JH
Sire: CH Gemini's Lucky Charm

It is a repeat breeding of my girl, Remi. 

Candi (Gemini) just had a litter, but I think they are all spoken for.


----------



## tdl (Apr 2, 2012)

When started looking for a breeder I personally visited Eagle Ridge. They had so many puppies at the same time of the same age that I am unsure how they could keep up knowing who were the actual parents of each puppy.
Contacted snobird and at the time her list was full. She directed me to aspenleafgoldens. 
Snobird's Oscar and Nicky from aspenleaf had a litter. I visited Susan Wilks. Nicky is adorable, has great personality, beautiful and healthy. She has all clearances. Both Nicky and Oscar have Excellent hips. I am getting my puppy from Susan. He will be ready to go home around April 21st. As far as I know she still has puppies available. She does not have a website, but you can see all health clearances through snobird's page. You may contact Susan at [email protected]

I would like to add that she has Nicky's mother and grandmother on site. The grandmother is about 15 and looks really healthy to me.


----------



## Golddog (Apr 4, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I've heard good things about Lakewood.
> 
> Eagleridge I would advise against. The dam for the litter they currently have up on the website (Eagleridge's Rude Awakening) has only an elbow clearance listed and the pedigree is incomplete at best. The sire (EagleRidge's Return from Bombay) is also missing hips! So neither have hip clearances by the looks of it unless I am mistaken. Definitely not acceptable...I would steer clear!


We often do PennHip for our hip clearances here at EagleRidge. It is much more expensive, but it gives us more information. Anyone looking for reliable information should contact us directly. Taking someone's unsubstantiated comments as fact only furthers their agendas.


----------



## Golddog (Apr 4, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I've heard good things about Lakewood.
> 
> Eagleridge I would advise against. The dam for the litter they currently have up on the website (Eagleridge's Rude Awakening) has only an elbow clearance listed and the pedigree is incomplete at best. The sire (EagleRidge's Return from Bombay) is also missing hips! So neither have hip clearances by the looks of it unless I am mistaken. Definitely not acceptable...I would steer clear!


YOU ARE MISTAKEN, and you need to not be making judgements without at least contacting us at EagleRidge directly. We do all the health clearances on our dogs and copies of them are included in every puppy packet. We most often do PennHip clearances which are not posted on OFFA. We even offer a 2 year no nonsense guarantee. You can return your dog to us any time until your EagleRidge dog is 2 years of age for ANY reason for a full refund. There does not even need to be anything wrong with the dog. Who else makes such a guarantee?
I don't know who you are our what your agenda is, but you should not bad mouth someone on a public forum without knowing the facts.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Golddog said:


> YOU ARE MISTAKEN, and you need to not be making judgements without at least contacting us at EagleRidge directly. We do all the health clearances on our dogs and copies of them are included in every puppy packet. We most often do PennHip clearances which are not posted on OFFA. We even offer a 2 year no nonsense guarantee. You can return your dog to us any time until your EagleRidge dog is 2 years of age for ANY reason for a full refund. There does not even need to be anything wrong with the dog. Who else makes such a guarantee?
> I don't know who you are our what your agenda is, but you should not bad mouth someone on a public forum without knowing the facts.


I'm sorry if you feel I was mistaken. I am not immune to making mistakes, I just went by what I saw on your website and gave the best advice I could. If you want to show us the clearances and etc that we felt were missing, I am more than happy to retract what I said!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

It's refreshing to see a breeder as a forum member that can get on and speak for themselves... It's all a learning experience for me and it's so rare that one participates in a thread... Looking forward to the experience lol


----------



## Golddog (Apr 4, 2012)

tdl said:


> When started looking for a breeder I personally visited Eagle Ridge. They had so many puppies at the same time of the same age that I am unsure how they could keep up knowing who were the actual parents of each puppy.
> Contacted snobird and at the time her list was full. She directed me to aspenleafgoldens.
> Snobird's Oscar and Nicky from aspenleaf had a litter. I visited Susan Wilks. Nicky is adorable, has great personality, beautiful and healthy. She has all clearances. Both Nicky and Oscar have Excellent hips. I am getting my puppy from Susan. He will be ready to go home around April 21st. As far as I know she still has puppies available. She does not have a website, but you can see all health clearances through snobird's page. You may contact Susan at [email protected]
> 
> I would like to add that she has Nicky's mother and grandmother on site. The grandmother is about 15 and looks really healthy to me.


If there are multiple litters, here at EagleRidge, each litter is in a separate and secure indoor outdoor run that is part of our house. There is a post card size card attached to each kennel naming the parents, the date of birth and the number of male and female pups in the litter. Every puppy area is spotlessly clean. All of our adults are microchipped. Our kennel is inspected by the AKC, where they noted "Very nice kennel facility and dogs" on their inspection report
. We are also AKC breeders of Merit.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just saw a puppy of yours last week at PetSmart he was such a cutie


----------



## tdl (Apr 2, 2012)

You are absolutely right! I think every person should see what works for them.


----------



## tdl (Apr 2, 2012)

Golddog said:


> If there are multiple litters, here at EagleRidge, each litter is in a separate and secure indoor outdoor run that is part of our house. There is a post card size card attached to each kennel naming the parents, the date of birth and the number of male and female pups in the litter. Every puppy area is spotlessly clean. All of our adults are microchipped. Our kennel is inspected by the AKC, where they noted "Very nice kennel facility and dogs" on their inspection report
> . We are also AKC breeders of Merit.



You are absolutely right! I think every person should see what works for them. I apologize for my statement as I am very new in trying to find a good breeder. 
My last dog, which was another breed, I bought from a breeder that was not good, so I am just trying to learn more about breeders. I apologize. We are here to help each other, and give our personal opinions, but I absolutely think that each person should contact several breeders and see what works for them, regardless of what others think.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

OFA gives an option to send in Penn hip information and have it posted to the website, for a very small fee. According to the way the COE are now written, it seems that the club prefers that all clearances once obtained should be listed on an online verifiable database. This allows for open sharing of health information, and for other breeders to make breeding decisions, and to allow new owners the ability to verify statements made by the breeder with an objective process. I understand why some breeders prefer Pennhip, but I honestly don't see how a breeder can use that as their only source of information about the hips. I also don't understand why it would be difficult to also do OFA, since it is the standard and what most pet-people understand, and it does give you more information, along with Pennhip, it would add minimal cost since you do elbows, and the OFA fee is not much greater to add hips. And you already take the OFA hip view for one of the Pennhip views.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Eagle Ridge Goldens*



Golddog said:


> We often do PennHip for our hip clearances here at EagleRidge. It is much more expensive, but it gives us more information. Anyone looking for reliable information should contact us directly. Taking someone's unsubstantiated comments as fact only furthers their agendas.


Thank you. I'm getting a little puppy from you March 26th. Can't wait! Can't wait! You have all the clearances and after visiting your place I'm feeling secure that you are among the finest dog owners. The reason for the litters is not wrong...there are 38 dogs! Plenty to have litters. I see now that some have red flags because they don't realize how many dogs are over there. It's a beautiful place, the dogs have tons of room to roam happily and every one of them are happy. They play with each other and are divided off with fencing and inside also divided off as well. There are a lot of areas to separate them for different reasons. There are those in training (older pups), new puppies getting ready for home (each litter is separate), I met both the mother and dad of our litter, etc. I was impressed mostly with how well maintained everything was (very clean, precautions taken , etc). They have a lot of help from people (Josie who works there took a lot of time with us) who are loving and attentive of these beauties. Not one growl the entire time (maybe it's the breed?). I felt like I was in heaven there. That's my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*My golden from EagleRidge in Florida*



gollyb said:


> I am looking for a good breeder in Florida. Came across a couple but could use some help. Has anyone any information on Lakewood or Eagleridge breeders?
> 
> I am new to Goldens and would appreciate your help!


:wavy:Well, it's been awhile since I've posted anything. I got Sophie just a little over a year ago now at 8 weeks old. Time has flown & I feel like a new person with all she's taught me. Before I get lost in love I need to say that she's incredibly healthy, playful but not nervous at all, loves all people (and dogs, for that matter) and is far better than any other dog I've had in my lifetime. Not that I haven't loved them all, but this is on a whole other level! 
I got her from EagleRidge because after visiting there, inspecting, speaking with the breeders and others who were there I thought it was the right place. I was scared but had saved several years and was ready to do whatever it took, as they say. I wanted health. Their dogs have appeared in some Disney movies (so you'll know they are ALL spectacular looking). They have a lot of dogs, wonderful provisions, incredible dedication and love. They have two other people I met who work there helping (movies require more dogs for stand ins, etc) and they, too, were eager to show us around, offer information, answer questions and the dogs all had smiles on their faces (must be a golden "thing"). 
In any case, my dog is very happy, healthy and a blessing.
Now I have to go ask a question on another forum about shots & then work. 
I wish you all well & have a great week, friends.


----------



## Sheriff28 (Apr 24, 2015)

Avoid Paradise Golden Retrievers in Valrico, FL at ALL costs. Way overpriced. Parents don't have all heath clearances. Dogs are bred in another state so you will not get to meet them until pick up day- or get to meet the parents or see the facilities. Breeder meets for final sale in a dog park. Taught us a valuable lesson to speak to the breeder over the phone and not just trust a fancy website. This breeder never answers her phone and e mails sketchy empty promises. Many other breeders offer great customer service and are happy to answer all questions honestly. Country Goldens on the other hand seems to be fantastic and have great reviews. They are located in TN but will drive to meet at closer locations.(used to be located in florida)


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

gollyb said:


> I am looking for a good breeder in Florida. Came across a couple but could use some help. Has anyone any information on Lakewood or Eagleridge breeders?
> 
> I am new to Goldens and would appreciate your help!


Eagle Ridge is where we got ours 2.5 years ago. They are the Disney dogs! 
Every day is made better because we went with them. Eagle Ridge Goldens are the best. You'll get all your records, etc and a very healthy calm well bred dog who's easy to train (I've never been harsh with her). Mine loves people, ALL people. She gets along with the other 35 dogs on our cul de sac too. She's never been sick. Ever. The vet loves her and when we visit she just ends up playing with her because there's no issues and she's so beautiful. In fact, at her last checkup she got out her grooming tools (said it had been a very long time) and just started brushing (she's especially soft). Go get one and enjoy the entire process. Oh, and you'll love this part: we were willing to go to wherever was best to get the right dog. We happen to live in Florida (my husband was relieved) . When you drive there you'll see two BIG gates & a fenced in area in front of their home. It's filled with Golden Retrievers! Oh my gosh! They're gorgeous, every last one of them. No barking, just smiles.


----------

